
US Navy launches live-fire missiles in ‘warning to China’ - notlukesky
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/military/article/3076768/us-navy-launches-live-fire-missiles-warning-china
======
Dahoon
Try to read this thinking about North Korea instead of the US. Really makes it
easy to see how this is pure propaganda spin.

